# wlan disconnecting every five seconds

## Kaste

Hello friends, 

I have some rather unnerving issue that I just don't understand. I have a lenovo W530 with an Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 using the iwlwifi driver (kernel gentoo-sources-3.15.1)

The problem is directly after getting the ip address via dhcp as soon as I try to connect to some server it instantly deauthenticates on 90% of the days.

Sometimes it works for some reason, but most days I don't have internet. 

WLAN is provided by one of these crappy routers I am forced to use http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Q0DVEwyjerwJ:wiki.openwrt.org/toh/arcadyan/vgv7510kw22+

The really strange thing is, I changed nothing on this router at all except the ssid and the password and I have another one of these in my other flat with also nothing changed but ssid, iprange given out by the dhcp server and password

and there I have not seen one connection drop. I would try to return the router, but no windows box or phone ever had a problem with it. This really confuses and frustrates me, because a gentoo without internet is no fun. 

Below is a log snippet from one of the deauths. Please give me a hint of what happens. 

```

wlan0: WPA: Installing PTK to the driver

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=3 addr=0x25c1268 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=16

   addr=88:03:55:ef:26:67

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

wlan0: State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

RSN: received GTK in pairwise handshake - hexdump(len=18): [REMOVED]

WPA: Group Key - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

wlan0: WPA: Installing GTK to the driver (keyidx=2 tx=0 len=16)

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 00 00 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=3 addr=0x468436 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=6 key_len=16

   broadcast key

wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 88:03:55:ef:26:67 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 36 39 31 36 2d 32 00

wlan0: Cancelling authentication timeout

wlan0: State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 88:03:55:ef:26:67 completed [id=9 id_str=]

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 36 39 31 36 2d 32 00

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

SME: OBSS Scan Interval 300 sec

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Authorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAPOL authentication completed successfully

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

nl80211: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

wlan0: Control interface command 'PING'

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS          

wlan0: Control interface command 'STATUS'

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=22):

     47 45 54 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 20 32 20 64 69   GET_NETWORK 2 di

     73 61 62 6c 65 64                                 sabled          

wlan0: Control interface command 'GET_NETWORK 2 disabled'

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=2 name='disabled'

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=13):

     4c 49 53 54 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 53            LIST_NETWORKS   

wlan0: Control interface command 'LIST_NETWORKS'

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=22):

     47 45 54 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 20 32 20 64 69   GET_NETWORK 2 di

     73 61 62 6c 65 64                                 sabled          

wlan0: Control interface command 'GET_NETWORK 2 disabled'

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=2 name='disabled'

CTRL_IFACE monitor detached - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 36 39 31 36 2d 32 00

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

wlan0: Removing interface wlan0

wlan0: Request to deauthenticate - bssid=88:03:55:ef:26:67 pending_bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=3 state=COMPLETED

wpa_driver_nl80211_deauthenticate(addr=88:03:55:ef:26:67 reason_code=3)

wlan0: Event DEAUTH (12) received

wlan0: Deauthentication notification

wlan0:  * reason 3 (locally generated)

Deauthentication frame IE(s) - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=88:03:55:ef:26:67 reason=3 locally_generated=1

wlan0: Auto connect enabled: try to reconnect (wps=0 wpa_state=9)

wlan0: Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added BSSID 88:03:55:ef:26:67 into blacklist

wlan0: Blacklist count 1 --> request scan in 100 ms

wlan0: Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

wlan0: Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x25bd840 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

   addr=88:03:55:ef:26:67

wlan0: State: COMPLETED -> DISCONNECTED

```

----------

## v_andal

I had similar problem though with different card. One day, things just stopped working and WLAN would loose carrier as soon as I try to connect anywhere. It appeared, that latest update has pulled in firmware for my card that is bad. Masking this version and reverting to old one has fixed all my problems. So, maybe you should also check if your card has firmware and that firmware was updated.

----------

## dachschaden

The latest firmware is broken, you can get all versions here: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi

Downgrade to the next lower version, fixed some problems for me as well (although I have one or two daily disconnects with the older firmware - better than no Wifi as all).

----------

